# Any Dropshort (Artillery) fans?



## k9kiwi (Dec 7, 2006)

Have a peek at this site.

Gunna be a real soldier one day.  

(Hats off to the Gunnas, ya was gunna hit the target, ya was gunna dig the trench, ya was just gunna).

Artillery in New Zealand


----------

